# Is an upgrade from 7.1 (i386) to 7.1 (amd64)



## ph0enix (Mar 15, 2009)

Is such an upgrade even possible and if so what's the best way to tackle it?

Thank you!

J.


----------



## ale (Mar 15, 2009)

AFAIK no.
Backup your data and configurations and do a fresh install.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 16, 2009)

There are ways to do this, but they are very hack-ish, and prone to failure.  The best method is to backup important data, and reinstall.


----------

